# How do I keep track of my Hours!



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

PoweringtheworlD said:


> Im a 3 year aprentice and ive worked for a few temporary agencies (they find the work for you) over the past 3-4 years now I know im getting close to my 8000 hours but since ive been hopping arround from jobsite to jobsite there is no way I can prove it with a master. In many of those jobsites I never even met the master.
> 
> what can I do? Any help is greatly appreciated.


Keep all of your pay stubs, also write down the hours you worked and where and for whom, in a day at a time book, start time 0700 CT, finish time 1500 CT SAVE each years book and also get the master electricians full name and license number so that he must vouch for your time.

As a master electrician here I must keep records of any apprentice I have working for me so that he can get his hours signed and I can prove to the board that he worked those hours.

Welcome to the forum.:thumbup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It is a modern day and age. Use location tracking built into that cancer stick you stare at all day called a smartphone to your advantage from now on. They cannot deny you worked at a jobsite when you were there all day proven by your tracking device citizen Poweringtheworld........


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> It is a modern day and age. Use location tracking built into that cancer stick you stare at all day called a smartphone to your advantage from now on. They cannot deny you worked at a jobsite when you were there all day proven by your tracking device citizen Poweringtheworld........



Yeah, that will work.


----------



## Arizona13 (7 mo ago)

I'm about 8 yrs too late for this conversation. But I am trying to do the same thing right now. I have 4 yrs with Berg Electric a larger company and need to get my hours. However... No master electrician. Constant schedule changes and overtime. I have most of my pay stubs. But is there any other way to get my hours?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

macmikeman said:


> It is a modern day and age. Use location tracking built into that cancer stick you stare at all day called a smartphone to your advantage from now on. They cannot deny you worked at a jobsite when you were there all day proven by your tracking device citizen Poweringtheworld........


That is exactly how I bill my customers. At the end of each week I go to " my timeline" in Google maps and see how long I was at each place.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Arizona13 said:


> I'm about 8 yrs too late for this conversation. But I am trying to do the same thing right now. I have 4 yrs with Berg Electric a larger company and need to get my hours. However... No master electrician. Constant schedule changes and overtime. I have most of my pay stubs. But is there any other way to get my hours?


 Berg should have all that in their records, but it might be hard to get it, because they would rather you be an apprentice that can do journey level work... cause that's cheaper!

They digitally log all your hours with those ID cards and they are required to keep those records for 7 or 10 years, so don't let them tell you they can't.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

They have to document hours for OSHA already for OSHA 300 logs. And it’s on your pay stubs if you saved them for taxes.


----------

